# Lista profezie 2017-18



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Qui la lista completa delle profezie per l'anno 2017-18

-Smarx10: 0
1) Il Milan supererà gli ottavi della prossima europa league
*2) Biglia arriverà entro il 31 luglio*
*3) Cristiano Ronaldo resterà al Real Madrid*
4)Borini segnerà più di 7 gol in stagione.
5)Bonaventura supererà quota 15 tra gol e assist.
6)L'Atalanta non supererà i gironi di Europa League.
*7)L'inter comprerà almeno un giocatore da 50 milioni*
*8)Belotti sarà il prossimo numero 7 del milan, e segnerà almeno una tripletta in campionato*
9)Conti arriverà almeno a quota 10 tra assist e gol in stagione
10)Il milan chiuderà il girone d'andata nei primi due posti
11) Dzeko segnerà meno di 18 gol nel prossimo campionato
12) Mertens segnerà meno di 18 gol nel prossimo campionato
13) James Rodriguez arriverà almeno a quota 25 tra gol e assist nella prossima stagione
14) Il milan vincerà almeno tre partite in campionato con almeno 4 gol di scarto.
15)Kalinic segnerà almeno 23 gol in stagione (campionato più coppe)


-Splendidi Incisivi: -1
1)Il Milan arriverà sul podio
2)L'Inter arriverà tra le prime quattro
3)La Roma uscirà dalle prime quattro posizioni
4)André Silva segnerà minimo 17 goal

- Tonilovin93:-1
1)Dybala al di sotto dei 15 gol
2)La Juventus non vince lo scudetto 
3)Atalanta sotto la decima posizione 
4) Il Barcellona non arriverà alle semifinali di Champions

-wfiesso: 0
1) Napoli fuori dalle prime 3
2) Juve fuori ai quarti di champions
3) Fiorentina quartultima

-Pit96: 8
1) la juve farà ancora doppietta con scudetto e coppa italia
*2) il Milan non spenderà più di 45 milioni per nessun giocatore in questa sessione di mercato*
*3) Bonucci resterà alla juve*
4)Il Milan non vincerà più di due derby quest'anno
5)Si giocherà Milan-Inter in coppa italia
6)Il Milan supererà i 75 punti in classifica
7)La juve arriverà al massimo alle semifinali di Champions

-neversayconte: 0
1)Milan in semifinale Europa League.
2)Napoli sul podio.
3)Higuain capocannoniere italiano.

-MarcoMilanista: -2
*1)Biglia arriverà negli ultimi 3 giorni del mercato*
*2)Donnarumma rinnova il suo contratto con il Milan
**3)La Juve avrà il mercato bloccato per il caso Pogba*
4)Il Marsiglia arriverà terzo in Ligue 1
5)La Corea del Sud non si qualificherà per i prossimi mondiali.
6)Kwon Chang-hoon sarà nella top 5 dei migliori dribblatori della Ligue 1 

-Gas. 2
1)Il Chelsea non vincerà la Premier League

-DrHouse: 0
*1) Belotti al Milan per una cifra complessiva di 60 milioni*
*2) Biglia e Keita alla fine arrivano a Milano, Calenda strappa un milioncino di commissione*
3) *La Juve prende Douglas Costa ma non Bernardeschi, e Orsolini e Mandragora verranno ceduti con diritto di riscatto*
*4) L'Inter, per il quinto mercato consecutivo, acquisterà un terzino, un regista e un'ala offensiva*
5) Torino e Atalanta arriveranno nelle prime 8, al contrario di Sassuolo e Fiorentina
6) La Juve non arriva oltre i quarti di Champions
7) Il Milan arriverà quarto al foto finish
8) Capocannoniere della serie A sarà Icardi
9) Il Crotone si salva di nuovo

-Crazy rossonero 90: -3
1) Il Napoli vincerà lo scudetto 
2) il Milan si piazzerà tra le prime 4 
3) il Benevento retrocederà 
4) Belotti si confermerà oltre i 20 goal 
5) Dzeko non sarà il Capocannoniere della Serie A 
6) Inter vincerà la Coppa Italia 
7) Il Bayer Monaco vincerà la Champions League 
*8) James Rodriguez si prenderà la maglia numero 10 del Milan *
9) Suso rinnoverà col Milan 
10) il Verona si salverà dalla retrocessione 
11) Kessie farà una grande stagione (media voto maggiore di 7)
12) la Fiorentina si qualificherà per Europa League 
13) Ci sarà una nuova giovane rivelazione in serie A ??? (Poco chiara)
*14) Bernardeschi non andrà alla Juventus*
15) i Tifosi Romani contesteranno la società Roma 
16) Italia parteciperà al Mondiale(Russia)


-The Ripper: -10
*1) Colpo di mercato della Juve che porta a Torino Bernardeschi. Keita e Danilo vanno a completare l'11 titolare.*
*2) L'inter spende più di 150mln su mercato! Colpacci Nainggolan e Arda Turan.*
3*) La Roma prende Berardi. Dollberg vice Dzeko. Arriva anche Jankto.*
*4) Donnarumma non rinnova. Il Milan prende Perin. Fiducia su André Silva. Sfuma Belotti e sfuma anche Hakan Calhanoglu che va in Premier. Arrivano anche Kjaer, Biglia e Benassi. In avanti Pastore e Kalinic.*
5)Belotti segnerà tra i 25 e i 30 gol. 
6)Musacchio perderà la titolarità
7)Icardi insulterà la curva interista e romperà definitivamente con l'ambiente
8)Almeno un under 21 (nazionalità random) segnerà più di 12 gol.
9)Nessuna squadra del Sud retrocederà in serie B
10)Chiellini starà fuori complessivamente più di 3 mesi per infortunio
11)Il Chievo Verona scenderà in Serie B
12)La Fiorentina finisce nella parte destra della classifica
13)Nel corso di una partita (random) la SPAL subirà almeno 5 gol.
14)Il Chelsea e lo United non raggiungeranno i quarti di Champions
15)La Champions verrà vinta da una squadra che non porta a casa il trofeo da almeno 20 anni, o che la vince per la prima volta.
16)Liverpool e Napoli arriveranno almeno ai quarti di CL
17)Per il rapporto costo-rendimento, l'acquisto flop ddell'anno sarà un giocatore in Premier League. 
18)Durante il suo percorso in EL, il Milan affronterà una squadra "retrocessa" dalla Champions.
*19)Nel mese di agosto, l'Inter farà un acquisto clamoroso*
20)Il Milan interverrà sul mercato di riparazione con almeno 3 acquisti
21)Babacar segnerà almeno 15 gol.
22)Khedira starà fuori almeno 2 mesi per infortunio
23) *Contro il Crotone avremo il nuovo attaccante.*


-Interista diventi Pazzo: 8
1)Il Bayern Monaco vincera' il campionato.
2)Il PSG vincera' il campionato.
3)Il Barcellona vincera' il campionato.
4)Il Chelsea arrivera' tra le prime tre in campionato.
5)Il Chelsea arrivera' ai quarti di CL.
6)La Lazio superera' i sedicesimi di EL.
7)Il Crotone andra' in Serie B.
8)Il Venezia andra' ai playoff di Serie B.
*9)La Spagna vincera' gli Europei under 21.*
*10)Il Cile vincera' la Confederations Cup.*

-sballotello: -2
1) Il milan vincerà lo scudetto

-FrancoUomoVero: -4
1) Di Francesco verrà esonerato prima della fine del campionato.
2) L'Udinese retrocede in serie B.
3) La Juventus verrà eliminata in Champions League dal Chelsea.
4) La Lazio arriverà 7°.
*5)Prima giornata Verona-Milan: 0-1*

-Old.Memories.73: 6
1) Il Milan non arriverà tra le prime quattro nel prossimo campionato
2)Montella verrà esonerato prima della fine del campionato
3) Rino Gattuso sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan
*4)Donnarumma rinnoverà il contratto con clausola rescissoria*
5)A Giugno del 2018 il Milan avrà un nuovo Direttore Sportivo
6) Una squadra Inglese sarà in finale Champions
7) Il M. United vincerà la Premier
8) Sarà L'ultima stagione di Wenger all'Arsenal
9) Il Tottenham non arriverà tra le prime 4 classificate in Premier

-Clarenzio: 5
*1) La Roma non venderà Nainggolan*
2) Il Napoli raggiungerà i quarti di finale di Champions League
3) Milik segnerà più di 20 gol
4) Lo Zenit San Pietroburgo vincerà il campionato russo
5) Musacchio sarà espulso 2 volte in campionato
6) Suso rinnoverà fino al 2021
7) Suso farà almeno 10 assist
8)Plizzari giocherà più di 20 partite titolare alla Ternana
9)Plizzari avrà parato un rigore in serie B prima di Natale
10) Il Bayern Monaco giocherà la semifinale di Champions League
11) Il Palermo non ritornerà in Serie A
12) La Fiorentina arriverà 9°
13) Kessiè farà 4 gol in campionato
*14) Bacca sarà ceduto in prestito oneroso al Siviglia*
15) Ibrahimovic giocherà negli States dopo gennaio
16) Messi segnerà almeno 1 tripletta in Champions League
17) Una squadra inglese vincerà la Champions League
*18) Alex Sandro sarà ceduto al Chelsea*
19) Il Milan vincerà 25 partite in Serie A
20)Kwang-Song Han segnerà 1 gol in serie A prima di Natale
21) Cengiz Under giocherà meno di 1000 minuti in serie A
*22) Bertolacci giocherà 1 anno in prestito al Genoa*
23) Il Milan vincerà sia all'andata che al ritorno contro il Crotone
24) Luis Alberto giocherà più di 2000 minuti in serie A
25) Paloschi segnerà più di 8 gol in serie A

-diavolo: 15
*1)Il Real Madrid vincerà la supercoppa europea*
2)Il Real Madrid vincerà il mondiale per club
3)La Juventus non arriverà in finale di champions league
4)L' Ajax vincerà l'eredivise
5)La Fiorentina non arriverà tra le prime 6 in serie A
6)La squadra che arriverà ultima in serie a avrà fatto meno di 21 punti
7)La squadra che arriverà prima in serie avrà fatto almeno 85 punti
8)Kessie farà più di 5 gol nella prossima stagione
9)Il capocannoniere della serie A non sarà un italiano
*10)Il Milan farà più di 30000 abbonati 
11)Bacca lascerà il Milan in questa sessione di mercato*
12)Borini giocherà meno di 800 minuti

-camtut22: -2 
1)Il Milan avrà la miglior difesa del campionato
2)Suso andrà in doppia cifra di gol 
3)La Roma non supera i gironi di CL
4)Chelsea almeno in semifinale di CL
5)Il Barcellona non vince nessun trofeo.
6)La Juventus uscirà in CL con la prima che incontra tra Barcellona, Chelsea, Bayern o Real Madrid
*7)Calhanoglu andrà al Milan*
8)Calhanoglu sarà il giocatore con più punizioni segnate in serie A

-Kastighos: 6
1)La Juventus vincerà lo scudetto
*2)Belotti rimane al Torino dopo il calciomercato estivo*
3)Belotti non va oltre i 20 gol
4)Il milan andrà in champions 
5)Borini non segnerà più di 5 gol in campionato
*6)Conti sarà ufficialmente un giocatore del Milan entro il 10 Luglio
*
-gabri: -3
1)Silva fa più di 23 gol
2)Milan chiude 2°
3) Entro gennaio verrà risolta la questione economica legata ai cinesi, con buona pace dei gufi.

-tifosaasroma: -5
1) la roma arriverà davanti al napoli in campionato
2) l'inter non sarà nelle prime 3 
3)la juve non supererà il girone di champions 
4)dybala segnerà meno di 12 gol in campionato
5)la Fiorentina farà meno di 50 punti
6)il Benevento resterà in serie a 
7) il Manchester vincerà la supercoppa europea
8)la lazio arriverà a più di 25 punti dalla roma 
9) l'inter arriverà ad almeno 10 punti dal milan
10) il torino arriverà a meno di 30 punti dalla Juve 
11) salah farà più di 15 gol in premier

-AcetoBalsamico: 3
1) Andre Silva segnerà tra i 10 e i 15 gol;
2) La Roma non arriverà tra le prime 3;
3) L'Atalanta farà almeno 15 punti in meno del campionato appena terminato;
4) Ibra rimarrà a giocare in Europa e dimostrerà nuovamente il suo valore;
5) Il Napoli supererà nuovamente gli 85 punti;
6) La Spal si salverà;

-shevchampions
1) Juve, Napoli, Milan e Inter occuperanno le prime 4 posizioni della prossima serie A (2017/2018);
2) Il Milan arriverà alle semifinali di Europa League;
3) Icardi capocannoniere della prossima serie A;
4) Il Napoli supererà gli ottavi di Champion's;
5) Insigne miglior assistman della prossima serie A.

-7vinte: -3
1)Il Milan vincerà coppa Italia, Europa League e arriverá tra le prime 3 in campionato 
2)Manchester United campione d'Europa 
3)Liverpool fuori agli ottavi di Champions 
4)Italia campione del mondo
5)Italia batte Spagna il 2 settembre
6)Donnarumma para almeno 4 rigori
7) Milan vince almeno una volta contro inter e Juve
8)Lazio non supera i quarti di Europa League 
*9)Aubameyang va al Milan e segna più di 28 *
10)Conti e Ricardo Rodriguez entrambi ad almeno quota 10 tra gol e assist
11)Andrè Silva segna almeno 15 gol e fa almeno 6 assist
12)Higuain non supera 20 gol
13)Icardi segna almeno 20 gol

-TheZio: -1
*1) Arriva l'INNOMINABILE al Milan
*
-wildbone: -4
1)Patrick Cutrone rimarrà al Milan e farà 5 gol.
2)Rodriguez metterà a referto almeno 10 assist
3)Conti farà almeno 5 gol
4)Kessiè sarà il migliore della stagione

-emamilan99: -5
1)Juventus vince la champions
2)Psg sarà notevolmente sanzionato
3)Man utd vince la premier
4)Lo schalke 04 finisce dalla 10 posizione in giu
5)Dalla b salgono Bari e Parma
6)Dalla c salgono vicenza alessandria Catania Lecce
7)PSV campione d'olanda


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan arriverà sul podio
L'Inter arriverà tra le prime quattro
La Roma uscirà dalle prime quattro posizioni
André Silva segnerà minimo 17 goal


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Milan arriverà sul podio
> L'Inter arriverà tra le prime quattro
> La Roma uscirà dalle prime quattro posizioni
> André Silva segnerà minimo 17 goal



Riportale nell'altro link! Poi le sposto io qua!


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Giugno 2017)

Dybala al di sotto dei 15 gol
La Juventus non vince lo scudetto 
Atalanta sotto la decima posizione 
Milan fuori dalla Champions

EDIT: scusate ho letto ora. Riporto sull alteo link


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi scrivete le profezie sull'altro topic. Questo servirà solo come riassunto e lo aggiornerò personalmente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Luglio 2017)

Si parte bene mi dicono.Com'era il detto? Chi ben comincia...


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Luglio 2017)

Per la mia quarta profezia puoi anche togliere la parte tra parentesi. Era giusto un modo di giustificare la diversità con una profezia già fatta da qualcuno, e cioè che il Milan arrivi nei primi 4 posti.


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Settembre 2017)

Up con gli esiti delle profezie di mercato. Se in una profezia ne sono state inserite più di una è necessario che siano tutte giuste per assegnare punti. In caso in cui siano tutte giuste si avranno 3 punti. In caso in cui invece almeno una sia sbagliata, -1 punto.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Napoli vince lo scudetto
Juventus vince la champions
Psg sarà notevolmente sanzionato
Man utd vince la premier
Lo schalke 04 finisce dalla 10 posizione in giu
Dalla b salgono Bari e Parma
Dalla c salgono vicenza alessandria Catania Lecce
PSV campione d'olanda


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2017)

Vorrei ritirare quella su Silva, perché pensavo avrebbe giocato titolare


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei ritirare quella su Silva, perché pensavo avrebbe giocato titolare



Mi spiace... comunque vedrai che li segnerà. E' già a quota 2, dato che se uno non specifica considero le gare ufficiali.


emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Napoli vince lo scudetto
> Juventus vince la champions
> Psg sarà notevolmente sanzionato
> Man utd vince la premier
> ...


Va bene! Ma usa il topic specifico per le profezie!


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace... comunque vedrai che li segnerà. E' già a quota 2, dato che se uno non specifica considero le gare ufficiali.
> 
> Va bene! Ma usa il topic specifico per le profezie!



Scusami, quale è?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace... comunque vedrai che li segnerà. E' già a quota 2, dato che se uno non specifica considero le gare ufficiali.


Ma dai, non si son verificate delle premesse e non intendevo nemmeno stagionali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Scusami, quale è?


http://www.milanworld.net/langolo-dei-profeti-di-milan-world-2017-18-a-vt49426.html


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/langolo-dei-profeti-di-milan-world-2017-18-a-vt49426.html



si l'avevo trovato ed ho messo li


----------



## Smarx10 (20 Luglio 2018)

Profeta stagione 17-18: diavolo
Cialtrone stagione 17-18: The ripper


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Luglio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Profeta stagione 17-18: diavolo
> Cialtrone stagione 17-18: The ripper


----------

